# Ideas For Fixing Brick Edging



## theoslawnforge (Aug 7, 2018)

I was hoping to get some ideas on how to fix or redo the brick edging that is all around our yard. Most of it is between the grass and the fence, but there is also some between the grass and patio/driveway.

We liked the look of it alright when we moved in, but the bricks are not held together at all and have moved a little more with time which makes mowing around the edge of the yard difficult without catching the edge of a brick that is sticking out.

There is also some tighter corners and areas around the side of the house where there's not much room to mow alongside certain edges and the brick line is so high that it is pretty much impossible to get the mower in there so I just end up cutting those larger corner sections of grass with a string trimmer.

We thought about possibly just digging the brick trench a bit deeper into the ground to be used as a mowing strip of a sort, but then all the rock that is currently behind it would probably not have enough of a barrier to keep from falling into the grass.

Any ideas for fixing or even possibly starting over are greatly appreciated! I've been learning a ton about lawn care this year, but haven't dealt much yet with any sort of landscaping.

Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I prefer an interlocking type to keep them in place.

There is a black plastic edge thing that they sell at menards/home depot/lowes. It gets nailed to the soil with some soil placed on top. It it meant to keep pavers from sliding. You might be able to use that.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

I personally changed out all of mine to stamped concrete edging. It is typically 7 dollars a foot installed. I stained mine to match my fence. There is multiple shapes and designs available.








Hope this helps. It keeps out all invasive grasses out of your flower beds and is easy to edge against. I chose to do front and back yard. It will last .. If you get a lot of rain, make sure you install proper drainage or your beds can flood.

Thanks,


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I've always liked this style

https://goo.gl/images/mDjgvU


----------



## theoslawnforge (Aug 7, 2018)

These are all great! Thanks for the input. Going to do some more research on those. That concrete edging looks so nice and clean!


----------

